# Spring mit JSF und Facelets?



## WeirdAl (10. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich habe eben ein Spring Buch überflogen und mir Gedanken gemacht, wie ich Spring in mein JSF Projekt integrieren könnte (zu Lernzwecken ).

Grob umschrieben besteht mein Projekt aus einer View (xhtml Facelets), Backing- und Managedbeans und statischen Klassen (Persistenz, Email, sowie Utilityklassen). So wie ich Spring verstanden habe, bieten sich solche statischen Klassen geradezu an, um sie mit Spring "umzusetzen". D.h. damit würde die Abhängikeit meiner Beans zu den statischen Klassen aufgehoben (denk ich jedenfalls ).

Meine Frage nun: ist das so in etwa korrekt und ich kann nun hingehen und mit dem Ziel, keine statischen Methoden mehr zu nutzen, Spring zu integrieren oder habe ich den Sinn von Spring nicht verstanden?

Soweit mal

Alex


----------



## Ullenboom (13. Mai 2007)

Spring hilft in diesem Zusammenhang auf vielen Ebenen. (Facelets jetzt einmal außen vor gelassen.) Die eine ist die: JSF kann über einen JSF VariableResolver die im Spring-Container liegenden managed Bean über #{} nutzen. Dazu wird im Wesentlichen nur 


```
<application>
 <variable-resolver>org.springframework.web.jsf.DelegatingVariableResolver</variable-resolver>
</application>
```

in der faces-config.xml eingetragen.

Die Spring-Beans selbst können natürlich wieder mit allen möglichen Dingen injiziert werden, also mit DAOs, den Utility-Klassen usw.

 Grüße

 Christian


----------

